# No Oa In St. Louis?



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2016)

You used to be able to get at Ace hardware, Sherwin Williams and True Value as wood bleach or OA. I can buy it online but would love to just pay cash for it locally. The reason I was given for them not stocking it anymore is, not selling enough of the product. This sucks, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 25, 2016)

The local hardwares  around here it's the same thing. You go in and ask for it and they don't know what your talking about until you tell them to look it up on their website."Hey we an order it for you 12 at a time."


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

I found two small containers of "wood bleach" around here.   One from a local hardware store that didnt know they had it and the box looked as if it had sat on the shelf at least a decade.  It was not even in their computer...Guy looked at me and asked if $5 sounded good.  I agreed.  Second came from a wood working supply shop, they had it priced but I suspect the shelf age was about the same as both were solid blocks.  Finding it 12 ounces at a time and really working for it sucked.  I ordered 10 pounds from Florida laboratories off ebay, it was about $25 delivered to my door in a couple days.  I too like to shop local, but sometimes it just aint worth it IMHO.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 25, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> You used to be able to get at Ace hardware, Sherwin Williams and True Value as wood bleach or OA. I can buy it online but would love to just pay cash for it locally. The reason I was given for them not stocking it anymore is, *not selling enough of the product.* This sucks, anyone else have this problem?




Happens every dang day at Home Depot. One day they have something and the next week you go back for the same item and it's no longer a stocked item.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 25, 2016)

Agreed,  FL labs on ebay has the best deal, There's no reason to even look for it locally.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 25, 2016)

It's no longer available locally for me either. Even the dedicated, boutique paint stores no longer stock it. It's an online order if I need more.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2016)

Florida labs? I'll check that out for a bulk size. Anyone ever have a weird feeling when you're passing a hardware store( or anyplace in particular?) I was on my way to the grocery store and I have to pass an Ace hardware store by. By the way, I called this store earlier today. Something told me to stop in just to check and see if they didn't have it in the store somewhere. Believe or not, I asked a manager for wood bleach and he says, oh sure we have several tubs of that. Gotta love it!!!!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OXALIC-ACID...880287?hash=item5423067b9f:g:5WUAAOSwPcVVzmma


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 25, 2016)

I got a little bitty tub of Wood Bleach at Ace a few years back and that itsy bitsy tub like yours cost me 8 bucks!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2016)

The two I bought this afternoon was about $22. Still glad to have it locally. When I run out, I'll probably go for the big size of the Florida labs product.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 25, 2016)

The thing about those Savogran tubs is that once the wood bleach is gone, you can wash them out and store small parts/screws/etc in them.


----------

